# cranks keep coming loose



## shakenbakebaby (Jan 20, 2007)

i have an 07' stp and truvativ husselfelt cranks and they keep coming loose
thx for your help


----------



## TrikeKid (Sep 1, 2006)

Tried loctite on the bolts yet?


----------



## shakenbakebaby (Jan 20, 2007)

alright any other ideas


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

seriously, you tryed it?


----------



## shakenbakebaby (Jan 20, 2007)

no i just need ideas if that doesn't work


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Why don't you try that first and come back if that doesn't work...


----------



## fiddy_ryder (Jun 15, 2005)

both sides or just one side?


----------



## ironzep (Dec 9, 2006)

I doubt it will, my stp has the same problem. When i came in to collect my bike when i first got it they went to go build it up and told me that the cranks had had a recall, there something actually missing a spacer or something or wrong length axel(if thats even the right name for the part). So i come back a few days later and they say theyve replaced the cranks..... it still comes loose. so im gonna take it back to the shop real soon.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

It's a problem with all tapered cranks.


----------



## shakenbakebaby (Jan 20, 2007)

it is both sides that come loose


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

did the locktight work?


----------



## shakenbakebaby (Jan 20, 2007)

srry i dont have any or else i would try it thx for the post though


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

oh cool.


----------



## Jim Darling (Dec 5, 2006)

I had the same problem with my 06 and the The Spindle was the wrong length. I had to get a different BB that was a little longer. If you look at the crank , It will hit the spacer before it bottoms out on the splines of the Spindle. JIM


----------



## Jim Darling (Dec 5, 2006)

By the way, loc-tite will not work because the Bolts are not actually coming loose, The Cranks are just not seating all the way onto the Splined spindle. JIM


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

so go to your local bike shop


----------



## wrenchman (May 11, 2006)

Get rid of those cranks.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Glue some 8mm allen keys to your ankles.


----------



## wrenchman (May 11, 2006)

I work at a bike shop and we've had alot of problems with those cranks, they come standered on some KONAS. I had to swap out a few pairs with something comperable like RACEFACE or GRAVITY. Check your local bike shop for some additional advice. Goodluck and keep riding.


----------



## shakenbakebaby (Jan 20, 2007)

thx for all your help ill take it to the bike shop


----------



## TXhucker (Jul 7, 2006)

Same cranks, same problem for me as well. I think mine are toast. Last time the crank bolt was completely removed, you didn't even need a crank puller. They practically fell off the spindle on the drive side. I looking at Diety or Profile.


----------



## jimage (Dec 22, 2006)

my truvativ blaze came off when i was downhilling in the middle of nowere and i lost the bolt and i didnt have a 8mm on me


----------



## shakenbakebaby (Jan 20, 2007)

dang i thought truvativ was pretty good but they sound like crap now


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

They are pretty good, but the older ISIS system didn't work out too well for them. I think their new Howitzer BB works better now, though I'm not sure.


----------



## shakenbakebaby (Jan 20, 2007)

oh so it old system


----------



## SnowMongoose (Feb 18, 2007)

interesting, had this same problem on my scrap today.
loctite!


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

sittingduck said:


> Glue some 8mm allen keys to your ankles.


my god, that's brilliant! haha, good stuff


----------



## shakenbakebaby (Jan 20, 2007)

mabye but the people who have had an STP say its the spindle or something


----------



## macrider (Jan 30, 2004)

shakenbakebaby said:


> mabye but the people who have had an STP say its the spindle or something


I doubt it's the spindle

I've had them on my dj bikes and gone through 2 pairs now - they are (IMHO) utter crap - problems with the threads for the pedals on the first pair (so soft they stripped out), the replacement pair has bent - from what I can tell, bent down and twisted from jumping again and again - also having problems with the grooves for the ISSIS - metal appears to be just coming apart - ugh ..by comparison, my RF North Shores (on my VP Free) have gone from bike to bike, been crashed on all over the West - and are still going strong, with no sign of replacement coming

replacing the Truvative with Profiles now on my dj bike


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

unfortunately the hussefelts are notorious for this problem. i've had 2 pairs that have done this and my friend has some of the 06 or 07 models that do the same thing. i actually used to wrap the spindle with teflon tape which would help keep them tight for a while. don't know if anyone else has done this or if its a good or bad idea...just keep an allen handy at all times. i keep my multi tool with me no matter what just in case.


----------



## shakenbakebaby (Jan 20, 2007)

good idea its stil under warrenty so i wonder what the bike shop will do


----------



## xray (May 5, 2005)

My brother's Howler had this problem on the drive-side (the crank actually broke off when he was DJing). They got warrantied. So far so good... but they need some more riding to find out for sure.


----------



## shakenbakebaby (Jan 20, 2007)

what cranks did he have/ i will probably look into some other cranks unless they are for sure they can fix it


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Truvativs are fine, more than fine. The ISIS system had the downfalls that ALL ISIS cranks suffered. Big spindle meant they had to use little bearings. Consequently, bearings failed prematurely. The other problem with ISIS is that the crank is press-fitted onto a tapered spindle. Eventually the interface wears out, and you have cranks that are no good. Raceface still uses a tapered spindle with their outboard bearing cranks, and this has been a problem. Shimano cranks are much better in that department, it uses pinchbolts instead. The Howitzer solves the issues of inboard bearings. It is stiffer and prolongs the life of the bearings. But it still suffers the downfall of tapered spindles.


----------



## shakenbakebaby (Jan 20, 2007)

how do you fix that problem though


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

You don't. Fixes are only temporary. Teflon tape and Loctite.

It's simply a flaw with the design. That's why I run Shimano cranks.


----------



## jimage (Dec 22, 2006)

race face dibolus dont have any problem


----------



## shakenbakebaby (Jan 20, 2007)

alright so you just have to keep on them


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

RaceFace doesn't have problems with coming off, but they do have problems with being loose (machining tolerances). And the interface simply wears out if you take it off and put it on too many times. And once the interface wears out, it's trash. This problem with tapered spindles (including RaceFace) has been discussed at some length on MTBR and in the reviews.


----------

